# Sea Tow Auto Radio Check Service



## 90mph (Mar 7, 2009)

Was reading my latest Sea Tow newsletter and thought I would share. Sea Tow is offering free "automated radio check service" (ARCS) in the Pensacola area. Just select channel 27, ask for a radio check as you normally would, release the mic and the system will replay your transmission back to you (if all is well that is).

Pretty cool and it helps keep the illegal chatter off of 16. :thumbup:

Other areas offering ARCS, check their website for channel #. Hope we get this in Gulf Shores soon.


----------



## ammolance (Jul 18, 2009)

would it apply to the destin area, and do you gotta be a sea tow member? i wouldn't see how they'd know? I'm with the "other" service......:shifty:


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes it should work in destin. According.to my newsletter it covers basically all of Florida


----------



## Wild Girl (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for this info. I love the tips. Keep them coming. Thanks and Happy Holidays.


----------



## ammolance (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes. Thanks all for the info.......on this one, i had flashbacks of me on CH16 asking for a radio check, and people possibly responding with "what'd u say??" Didn't know if they were talking to me or someone i couldn't hear. this time, I'll hear my own nonsense coming back in theory!!!


----------



## rickfire (Jan 15, 2008)

I tried it on the trailer out of Bayou Grande with my fixed mount, but got no reply from the system. 
Has nayone tried it yet? If it worked for you, I guess I need to have my set up checked out.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

i tried it Dec 3rd at sherman cove and got no reply.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Tried in from Pensacola bay a while back and got no reply. Tried again on 16 and got a reply. Also replied to a couple on 16. Nothing wrong with my radio but I am not sure the auto thing is set up in pensacola yet.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

1-800-4seatow


----------

